# Leftover LE turkey permits



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Didn't get a chance to check this morning at for any leftover LE turkey permits, just looked now and there weren't any. Did anybody see if there were at 8:00am when they went on sale?


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I looked at 9:00 But couldn't find any info.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I seriously doubt there were any leftovers - they only give out around 2500 statewide and I imagine they were all snapped up in the draw. Good thing is, u can just buy an OTC tag and go hunt...longer...


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

MWScott72 said:


> I seriously doubt there were any leftovers - they only give out around 2500 statewide and I imagine they were all snapped up in the draw. Good thing is, u can just buy an OTC tag and go hunt...longer...


True, but then your hunting turkeys that have been picked over by LE hunters. But this will be my first turkey season, so I'd be happy with anything other than a hen with a beard. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> > I seriously doubt there were any leftovers - they only give out around 2500 statewide and I imagine they were all snapped up in the draw. Good thing is, u can just buy an OTC tag and go hunt...longer...
> ...


Your statement is false. Or should I say uninformed.  Many birds go all season without ever seeing a human. Turkey hunting in Utah is very much like hunting elk. They are all over the place and sometimes in hard to reach areas where most hunters will not go. Turkeys are just feathered elk that cant smell. They are also "where you find em" so hunt them accordingly and you'll kill one every year. I think the May 1st gen. season tag is the best one to have. Especially if the spring is a cold late one... Besides, LE turkey hunting is GAY! But that's a whole nuther thread..  .


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

outdoorser said:


> Your statement is false. Or should I say uninformed.  Many birds go all season without ever seeing a human. Turkey hunting in Utah is very much like hunting elk. They are all over the place and sometimes in hard to reach areas where most hunters will not go. Turkeys are just feathered elk that cant smell. They are also "where you find em" so hunt them accordingly and you'll kill one every year. I think the May 1st gen. season tag is the best one to have. Especially if the spring is a cold late one... Besides, LE turkey hunting is GAY! But that's a whole nuther thread..  .


Ah, but you too are uninformed. The general turkey season does not begin May 1st, but April 29th :V|:


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Yeah dang it. Now I have to take that Mon off to hunt them. Well, maybe the woods will be less crowded as a result. One can hope!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Besides, LE turkey hunting is GAY! But that's a whole nuther thread..  .


+1 LE turkey permits are flaming cheeto gay. No reason for them. Oh wait, there is MONEY............. -*|*-


----------

